# Ceviche de Tautog



## HuskyMD

So I made some ceviche with the tog fillets from this weekend.

Two tog filets, cut into about 1/4" to 1/2" cubes. Juice two large limes over the tog cubes and let it sit.

Then chop/dice up two bell peppers (choose different colors for added visual effect if you like), one onion (I chose red onion), one hot pepper (I used poblano - it wasn't quite hot enough), and two tomatoes. Add about a teaspoon of salt. Mix it up. Juice one more lime on top. 

By now the fish should appear white as though it was being baked in the oven. Put the fish in the large bowl with the vegetables. Mix it up. If you let it soak for a couple of hours in the fridge, the flavors all mix together better. But, you can go ahead and eat right away if you are hungry and don't want to wait.

Eat it plain or use it as a dip for tortilla chips. I used it as a dip for white corn chips. DELISH!!


----------



## SeaSalt

HuskyMD said:


> So I made some ceviche with the tog fillets from this weekend.
> 
> Two tog filets, cut into about 1/4" to 1/2" cubes. Juice two large limes over the tog cubes and let it sit.
> 
> Then chop/dice up two bell peppers (choose different colors for added visual effect if you like), one onion (I chose red onion), one hot pepper (I used poblano - it wasn't quite hot enough), and two tomatoes. Add about a teaspoon of salt. Mix it up. Juice one more lime on top.
> 
> By now the fish should appear white as though it was being baked in the oven. Put the fish in the large bowl with the vegetables. Mix it up. If you let it soak for a couple of hours in the fridge, the flavors all mix together better. But, you can go ahead and eat right away if you are hungry and don't want to wait.
> 
> Eat it plain or use it as a dip for tortilla chips. I used it as a dip for white corn chips. DELISH!!


nice Husky! how did you like that tog? Better than flounder?


----------



## okimavich

Nice, you're making me hungry.

I've also tried it with some ginger, salt-n-pepper, scallions and lime juice based on cygnus' recommendation. Good stuff.


----------



## HuskyMD

gonna have to say I like them both but I think flounder is tops. I have pictures...anyone want to post them for me?


----------



## SeaSalt

send it to my email! I'll put it up.


----------



## fingersandclaws

Any other fish and it woulda been great. This is an outrage I tell you, an outrage  Lime, onions. . . when will the chaos end I ask? When?


----------



## HuskyMD




----------



## SeaSalt

hey Husky, next time you should bleed the tog... it taste much better!


----------



## HuskyMD

Sorry, it's half eaten at this point. I couldn't wait!


----------

